# look at my fishies!



## areallynicegirl (Feb 29, 2016)

Man it's been a long time since I posted, I miss you guys! Hubby and I caught these today, I cleaned them up and they are hitting the brine tonight!













tmp_14565-20160229_2017451564965860.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Feb 29, 2016


















tmp_14565-20160229_204203-1940669707.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Feb 29, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hanging on the hook for the finale!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Feb 29, 2016)

My friend! How's it going? I made a batch of pops brine so I'm pretty sure they'll turn out lol.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice catch can't beat fresh

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2016)

You got me thinking about fresh caught trout cooked in a cast iron skillet over an open fire!

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

Al


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I'm really looking forward to these! 

Probably my favorite way to eat them, other than smoked, is pan fried in cast iron over open fire too! I'm really excited because my brother in law is making me 2 discos (some people call them discadas), I would have loved to cook these guys in one of those! Hopefully I'll get them spring break.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 1, 2016)

tmp_8215-20160301_0818041564965860.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Mar 1, 2016






Aren't they just precious? ;p
"Just keep swimming, just keep swimming....."


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 1, 2016)

You got me hooked.  

Waiting for the final.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2016)

What wood do you plan on using?


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 1, 2016)

I was thinking Adler, but I was thinking about maybe mixing a little Apple in


----------



## cmayna (Mar 1, 2016)

I typically start with Alder and then finish with Apple.  Yum!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2016)

areallynicegirl said:


> I was thinking Adler, but I was thinking about maybe mixing a little Apple in


Both solid choices for fish.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks, I've been mixing them the last couple times and I really like it


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 5, 2016)

tmp_27938-20160305_1729522081066313.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Mar 5, 2016






Just took them out of the brine, it amazes me how after being in the brine for a week in the fridge how fresh and pretty they look. There's no odor, you cant really tell the difference between now and when we caught them almost a week ago.

Gonna dry them now and smoke tomorrow!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 5, 2016)

Following this.   A week brine?   Wow


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Ya that's how I did it last time with advice I received from here. I used pops brine. They turned out really good.


----------



## kovaku (Mar 6, 2016)

Very interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's the end result!













tmp_27124-20160305_2034062081066313.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Mar 6, 2016


















tmp_27124-20160306_054422-1902500886.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Mar 6, 2016






You can maybe see the one I taste tested lol. They are delish!


----------



## kovaku (Mar 6, 2016)

What does it taste like?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks tasty!

POINTS!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 6, 2016)

It's delicious! I smoked with Adler, so it's a mild smoke.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice lookin fish !   Thumbs Up


----------



## areallynicegirl (Mar 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> POINTS!



Thank you!


----------

